# boxing out corners on a garage



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

jmic said:


> Digger,
> Now that we've established what you're talking about I suppose you'de still like an answer.:jester: Sort of hard to explain, for a boxed look, I'd level back from the bottom of the facia and maybe just go back a little beyond the corner board if in fact you're using them. Depending what you're using for trim, ( lets suppose you're using 2x sub material and wraping with aluminum). Cut your angle pcs. ( inner and outer ) nail them to bottom of barge rafters, then I always close the end with a pc. of plywood. After you wrap all your trim then you can run your cornerboard right up under it. Hope this is of some help. Now I'll turn the floor over to someone else to explain a different style, perhaps wraping the roof around. Anyone?:laughing:


It is called a return or BIRD BOX AKA soffit returns. Grab a level and string ya a line install soffit backer. Do it easy and run it long when your framing. 

Want to finish the whole thing out? 

Grab ya a sheet of soffit and make a rip according your your soffit width. Grab your saw and turn it to 45 for the cross cut into your gable so it meets flush and not 90' into your pitch rise on finish out

Grab ya a piece of 1x6 fascia and turn you a long 6 on your square scribe your mark, Make your cut and Walla your done. 


You know have a French clip. AKA as a soffit return. 

/__| Is similar to what you will have when you get done.

For a simple return just do the first part if your not doing the cornice work also and just the framing work.


----------



## Moparautoworks (Jul 29, 2006)

maj said:


> I don't care for the boxed out look myself. More & more of us around here are doing it different......
> 
> In the picture..... take the triangle shaped piece and move it back flush to the rake side wall. This eliminates the need for the rectangular shaped piece. This way there is no "box" look. The rake side soffit goes all the way down to the eaves subfascia. Siding then covers the triangle shaped piece. Maybe I need to post a pic for you to understand, or maybe you get it????



Hate to dig up an old thread, however I'm doing my first aluminum soffit and fascia install, on a garage. I'd prefer to do it similar to what is described above, I believe so it will match the existing house. The picture that was posted on page 1, the "boxed out" picture seems the easiest way to do it with aluminum soffit and fascia however. 

It seems like trying to do it the way I would like things aren't going to come together correctly.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Adam


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

Moparautoworks said:


> Hate to dig up an old thread, however I'm doing my first aluminum soffit and fascia install, on a garage. I'd prefer to do it similar to what is described above, I believe so it will match the existing house. The picture that was posted on page 1, the "boxed out" picture seems the easiest way to do it with aluminum soffit and fascia however.
> 
> It seems like trying to do it the way I would like things aren't going to come together correctly.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Adam


The way you would like to do it works fine, just stop your soffitt at the wall,extend the wall boxing out to cover the little bird box that is left,stop your corner at the bottom of the soffitt and side over top of the corner to cover the bird box.The biggest problem with doing it this way is because of the roof pitch the soffitt coming down the gable will hang slightly below the soffitt on the flat run unless you do a little bending right at the bottom of the gable to level it back off.It can be done to look nice with a little practice.


----------



## Moparautoworks (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help.

Well maybe I will give it a shot doing it that way. The only other thing that concerns me is the vinyl siding corner posts coming to a half there, how exactly the top of the post will work into the scheme of things.

This will be my first vinyl install as well.

Thanks, Adam


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

Moparautoworks said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> The only other thing that concerns me is the vinyl siding corner posts coming to a half there, how exactly the top of the post will work into the scheme of things.
> 
> ...


The top of your corner should be level with the bottom of the soffitt on the flat run,simply run J-channel from on top of your corner out to the end of the bird box flush with the soffitt,where it will tie into the channell going up the gable.Cut out a little tab on your J so you can flush it up with the outside of your corner post and still get siding past and into the J


----------



## Moparautoworks (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds like that should work. Thanks again. Adam


----------

